# Motherboard For Core i5 3570k



## Mainak23 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hiii guys...
which 1 of these motherboard i should get for overclocking my i5 3570k?

*Budget-* 12k-15k

1. Asus maximus V gene ~ Rs- 15000/-
2. ASUS P8Z77-V (not PRO) ~ Rs- 14500/-
3. GIGABYTE-Z77X-UD3H ~ Rs- 12500/-
4. MSI Z77A-GD65 Motherboard ~ Rs- 12500/-
5. ASRock Z77 Extreme6/TB4 Motherboard ~ Rs- 12500/-

I wanna overclock my i5 3570k and if i get v gene is the m-atx form factor will create any problem??
i mean cant use any sound card if i use 2 graphics card on v gene??

Please help me out..i am confused now..Thanks in advance..

Specs- 

Intel Core i5 3570k - + Cooler Master Hyper evo 212
G.Skill RIPJAWS 4GB x2 1600MHz 
Corsair TX v2650W 
Corsair Carbide 400R 
Gigabyte GTX 660ti


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 27, 2012)

asus p8 z77 v *pro* @ 15686

if you cant spend more than go for msi z77 m power


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 27, 2012)

i heard that msi big bang got limited connectivity..though not sure...


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 27, 2012)

@OP - Maximus V Gene is the best choice in this price bracket for Overclocking. It'll limit you for expansion slots only when you decide to go for SLI setup. When you'll plug in two cards, you wont be able to use sound card. But are you sure you want a sound card ? The in built solution in maximus v gene is very good.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 27, 2012)

i dont want sound card but i want good on-board sound..that CM Hyper 212 Evo is ok for overclocking i5 3570k to at least 4 ghz or i need more better cooler? this is for my friend..



mandarpalshikar said:


> @OP - Maximus V Gene is the best choice in this price bracket for Overclocking. It'll limit you for expansion slots only when you decide to go for SLI setup. When you'll plug in two cards, you wont be able to use sound card. But are you sure you want a sound card ? The in built solution in maximus v gene is very good.


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 27, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> i dont want sound card but i want good on-board sound..that *CM Hyper 212 Evo is ok for overclocking i5 3570k to at least 4 ghz or i need more better cooler*? this is for my friend..



CM Hyper 212 Evo is the best VFM basic cooler. 4GHz is very safe on it.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 27, 2012)

ok thanks mate...and is hd 7850 or gtx 660 ok for mid-range gaming or i should at least get 7870 or gtx 660ti ??



mandarpalshikar said:


> CM Hyper 212 Evo is the best VFM basic cooler. 4GHz is very safe on it.


----------



## hitman4 (Dec 28, 2012)

by the way maximus v gene @ 14522



Mainak23 said:


> ok thanks mate...and is hd 7850 or gtx 660 ok for mid-range gaming or i should at least get 7870 or gtx 660ti ??



it is enough but for 2k more than 660 i think 7870 is a better option...


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 28, 2012)

i will buy it locally from vedant infotech in kolkata...i am going for AMD rig and my friend is going for intel rig...



hitman4 said:


> by the way maximus v gene @ 14522
> 
> 
> 
> it is enough but for 2k more than 660 i think 7870 is a better option...


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

^PM me if you face any problems


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 28, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^PM me if you face any problems


ok mate..

i have a question.. is corsair tx 650v2 enough for gtx 660ti and amd fx+ overclocking? or should i go for corsair tx 750v2??


----------



## Myth (Dec 28, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> ok thanks mate...and is hd 7850 or gtx 660 ok for mid-range gaming or i should at least get 7870 or gtx 660ti ??



get 660ti if you can stretch the budget.



Mainak23 said:


> ok mate..
> 
> i have a question.. is corsair tx 650v2 enough for gtx 660ti and amd fx+ overclocking? or should i go for corsair tx 750v2??



tx650v2 is more than enough. A GS600 will also do with sufficient headroom to spare


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 28, 2012)

i cant stretch my budget..if i stretch my budget then i will have to get a 22" monitor..


Myth said:


> get 660ti if you can stretch the budget.
> 
> tx650v2 is more than enough. A GS600 will also do with sufficient headroom to spare


----------



## Myth (Dec 28, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> i cant stretch my budget..if i stretch my budget then i will have to get a 22" monitor..



Take the 7870.
Btw, what is the budget for GPU ?


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> i will buy it locally from vedant infotech in kolkata...i am going for AMD rig and my friend is going for intel rig...



Good decision.



Mainak23 said:


> ok mate..
> 
> i have a question.. is corsair tx 650v2 enough for gtx 660ti and amd fx+ overclocking? or should i go for corsair tx 750v2??



Current PSU is enough for your requirement.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 28, 2012)

my budget for gpu is about 17-18k mate...



Myth said:


> Take the 7870.
> Btw, what is the budget for GPU ?



corsair can take fx 8350? i heard it requires more power??





d6bmg said:


> Good decision
> 
> Current PSU is enough for your requirement.


----------



## sumonpathak (Dec 28, 2012)

it doesn't need an nuclear reactor...as prophesied by many experts..


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> corsair can take fx 8350? i heard it requires more power??



Not that much you are thinking about..


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 28, 2012)

ok thanks mate..i will go for corsair tx 650v2..


d6bmg said:


> Not that much you are thinking about..





sumonpathak said:


> it doesn't need an nuclear reactor...as prophesied by many experts..


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 28, 2012)

Mainak23 said:


> ok thanks mate.*.i will go for corsair tx 650v2*..



Take a look at my rig... its powered by 650V2... thats how mighty it is


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 28, 2012)

My AMD Rig-


*Type**Name**Price*ProcessorAMD FX-Series FX 835012000MotherboardAsus Crosshair V Formula Or Asus Sabertooth15500 or 13500RAMG.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 MHz 8 GB2800Hard DriveSeagate Barracuda 1 TB4200Graphics CardGigabyte GeForce GTX 660 Ti 2GB OC Edition 19500Power SupplyCorsair TX650 V2 PSU5500CabinetCorsair Cabinet 400R4700Keyboard & MouseLogitech Mouse & Keyboard Combo MK200700CPU CoolerCooler Master Hyper 212 EVO2000Optical DriveASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA1000UPSMicrotek 1KV UPS3600SpeakersGenius  SW-G2.1 3000 Gaming Speakers5600MonitorBenQ 24 Inch Wide VA-LED Monitor - GW2450HM11500TotalTotal Cost88500
*
Can any1 suggest other cabinets in that 5k-6k range??*

yes mate..i already did that..its running HD 7950 CF


mandarpalshikar said:


> Take a look at my rig... its powered by 650V2... thats how mighty it is


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 31, 2012)

My Friends Intel Rig-


*Type**Name**Price*ProcessorIntel® Core™ i7-3770 Processor16500MotherboardAsus P8H77-V Intel H77 Chipset Motherboard9500RAMG.Skill Ripjaws DDR3 1600 MHz 8 GB2800Hard DriveSeagate Barracuda 1 TB4200Graphics CardSapphire HD 7870 GHz Edition 2GB GDDR5 16800Power SupplySeasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU4200CabinetCorsair Cabinet 400R4700Keyboard & MouseRazer Cyclosa Keyboard and Razer Abyssus Mouse Bundle2200CPU CoolerCooler Master Hyper 212 EVO2000Optical DriveASUS DRW-24B3ST SATA1000UPSMicrotek 1KV UPS3600SpeakersGenius  SW-G2.1 3000 Gaming Speakers5600MonitorBenQ 24 Inch Wide VA-LED Monitor - GW2450HM11500TotalTotal Cost88500

He will not overclock...is the psu is enough for running i7+ hd 7870 combo? and does he need the cooler for stock i7 3770?


----------



## mandarpalshikar (Dec 31, 2012)

Avoid Seasonic for warranty/availability/RMA issues. Get Corsair GS600 -
CORSAIR SMPS-600GS

And yes... its better to have cooler for stock CPUs since the one provided by Intel is a horror story.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 31, 2012)

mandarpalshikar said:


> Avoid Seasonic for warranty/availability/RMA issues. Get Corsair GS600 -


i heard the GS series got issues ..dont know right or wrong ..if not seasonic then will go for corsair tx550.


----------



## Myth (Dec 31, 2012)

Why do you need an i7 for a gaming rig ? 
Take an i5 and upgrade the gpu.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 31, 2012)

its not me mate..i m going for amd rig..my friend...yes i will suggest him that again..but he want i7..


Myth said:


> Why do you need an i7 for a gaming rig ?
> Take an i5 and upgrade the gpu.


----------



## vickybat (Dec 31, 2012)

*@Mainak 23*

Fantastic choices mate. Both the rigs are very good. I would like to mention a few changes though especially for your friend's rig.

Don't spend close to 10k on an h77 motherboard. Instead get this locally for your friend.

Gigabyte GA-H77-DS3H Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

Its equally good and might be cheaper too locally. Now from the money saved , your friend can get a better gpu like yours.
Probably also try to include the tx650-v2 in your friend's rig.

Both can also cut down on the speakers and opt for F&D 680 for around 3.5k. It had some very good reviews.


----------



## Mainak23 (Dec 31, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *@Mainak 23*
> 
> Fantastic choices mate. Both the rigs are very good. I would like to mention a few changes though especially for your friend's rig.
> 
> ...



can you suggest any other speakers in that range mate??..i will suggest my friends to go for i5 3570k with a z77 mobo & HD 7950...

Thanks..That F & D 680 is good..


----------

